# BJJ Video : Submissions from Hell!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 25, 2006)

Here is a clip I found on the internet!

http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/brazilian+jiujitsu/video/xf0z9_brazilian-jiujitsu


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 25, 2006)

The above was volume 1.  Here is volume 2!

http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/brazilian+jiujitsu/video/xu56d_subs-from-hell


----------

